# Just Got Sworn in!!!!!!!



## B.McTeer (26 Apr 2005)

This afternoon at 4:15pm i was Sworn into the Army Reserves With the Canadian Scottish Regiment. That end my 10 month march in the recruiting process thank god. Well i don't want to rant so ill end here. ;D

B.McTeer


----------



## infamous_p (27 Apr 2005)

congratulations. all the best.


----------



## RossF (29 Apr 2005)

*Just a few more weeks..Just a few more weeks...Just a few more weeks!* lol... hopefully that is!


----------



## NiTz (30 Apr 2005)

Congratulations! 

I'm confident that lots of us have been selected on the march board but that our offers aren't in our CFRC's yet..


----------



## Hopkins (1 May 2005)

Hey!  I'll be joining the 5th Field soon and we'll be in the same armoury...Watch out for the last name of Hopkins !!!


----------



## Vardy (1 May 2005)

Hi McTeer,

I'll be one of the new guys that you'll see on Thursday night at CScott, there are a bunch of us waiting for BMQ. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## B.McTeer (1 May 2005)

good good ill see you there. hehehehehehe you get to meet the warrant that will be fun.
oh and when did you get sworn in????


----------



## LordOsborne (4 May 2005)

with any luck, i'll see some of you guys there too in the next few weeks.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (4 Jun 2005)

Me and my buddy just got sworn into B-Coy C-Scot R a little while ago and our doing our BMQ this summer, nice to know we're not gonna be the only C-scots there.


----------



## RossF (14 Jun 2005)

I'm really excited, and ready to go!

(56k users beware)

http://img96.echo.cx/img96/9331/im0006385kv.jpg


----------



## NavComm (14 Jun 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## LL (14 Jun 2005)

congrats   I get sworn in tomorrow ;D


----------



## Skinny (14 Jun 2005)

Congratulations!!!!and Goodluck!!!


----------



## Trinity (14 Jun 2005)

poor bastard....

we own you now...  literally... 

Your mind is your own, but you just leased your body
to the government and they will use it.


----------



## SoF (14 Jun 2005)

Congrats. I'm still waiting to be sworn in. I heard the cut off date to go away for naval reserve bmq is the June 15th/16th; is that the day all your papers have to be handed in by or the day where your file must be approved by because my medical papers have been sent up north to be reviewed and I'm worried I won't be able to go away on the 28th to Borden.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Your mind is your own, but you just leased your body
> to the government and they will use it.



Comming from you , this sounds kinda bad.......  ;D


----------



## McFarlane (14 Jun 2005)

congratulations!!
I'm actually just about to leave to get sworn in now!


----------



## Hunter911 (14 Jun 2005)

Congratz! Im looking forward to my call too


----------



## 45506445210414924 (14 Jun 2005)

yo ross buddy gimmie an email dude and let me know how it went if im not around, hahah again congrats man


----------



## Jer1 (14 Jun 2005)

Congrats. I hope I get my call soon


----------



## NavComm (14 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> Congrats. I'm still waiting to be sworn in. I heard the cut off date to go away for naval reserve bmq is the June 15th/16th; is that the day all your papers have to be handed in by or the day where your file must be approved by because my medical papers have been sent up north to be reviewed and I'm worried I won't be able to go away on the 28th to Borden.



I'm also waiting for my medical stuff to return from Borden. My recruiter told me if I'm available to go for June 28 and the paperwork gets cleared anytime between now and then, I'm going to Borden. Otherwise I will be sworn in and go to the next bmq in April.


----------



## PteCamp (14 Jun 2005)

Congrats Ross
Shilo is a wonderful place lol.
Honestly you'll have a good time.
Good Luck.

-KaT


----------



## NiTz (16 Jun 2005)

Congrats man! I get sworn in on july 28th and I was wondering what it was like. Is it like a big official ceremony or more like filling paperwork during 2 hours? Ah, anyways, i'll soon find out but i'm so excited about it, I could'nt resist to ask you!  


Cheers and congrats again!


Nitz


----------



## sironisix (16 Jun 2005)

just making an oath to the queen and her successors and also a lot of paper work. but it is nothing hard to do.


----------



## RossF (16 Jun 2005)

I'll give a description of how my day went. This is for Reserve force, by the way.

We were told to arrive for 0900 hours, was there at 0840. Waited around in a small room that fealt like a boilder room, with 5 other recruits. The MCpl arrived at about 0905(traffic?). Our names were called off, and then we were taken to another room to start off with some paper work. Got done some paper work, then went to supply room to be fitted for kit. It turned out we were scheduled for fitting for 1300 hours that afternoon. So, we went BACK to the room to do the rest of the paperwork (there's a fair amount, have fun). We got done the paper work, and then had nothing to do, so MCpl sent us out on lunch. We were supposed to get an hour lunch, but because the scheduling got messed up we had like an hour and 45 minutes. Got back from lunch and preceeded to the room where we did the paperwork (next to the CO's office). The CO then briefed us on what the format of the swearing in was, sort of gave us a prep talk, congradulating us for making this decision, etc. I was the first one up to the plate. I walked into the office with the CO, and there was a Canada flag, picture of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth 2nd. He then read off the oath, and I repeated (sentence by sentence). To my suprise, it did not take long at all to be sworn in, a minute or two really. Pictures were taken. It is really cool. After you're done taking the oath, he says "Congradulation Ross, you are now a member of the Canadian Forces." It was really one of the best days of my life, it's a whole new chapter unfolding... We were then brought to be fitted. We were sized for 2 types of gloves, beret size, boot size, pants & shirt size. 

All in all, great day. Fealt really good to be called "Private Fairley" walking out of there................... Private Recruit Fairley...that is....

Sorry for the lengthy post, but it was a busy day, interesting none the less.

-Ross

EDIT: Swearing in was done before lunch that day.


----------



## Angela F. (16 Jun 2005)

Congrats Ross!


----------



## RossF (16 Jun 2005)

Thanks Rose!


----------



## NateC (16 Jun 2005)

Just got done it an hour ago. It was great, except for all the damn paperwork, I felt kind of wierd being a sixteen year-old and making a will seeing as how I don't own anything..


----------



## AmphibousAssult (17 Jun 2005)

ya, when they told me to make a will to so many devilish ideas poped into my brain, which took a great deal of willpower to resist, just ended up not making one. now have fun waiting for a month till they generate your employment number so you can actually get PAID ??? have fun with your new job man.


----------



## SoF (19 Jun 2005)

Well my medical hasn't come back from Borden yet so I won't be going to Borden this summer but will I still be sworn in when my medical forms come back


----------



## Hunter911 (19 Jun 2005)

Yeah... medicals are a REAL pain in the ass man... ill tell ya!


----------



## NateC (19 Jun 2005)

I didn't find the medical that bad. The only thing I've ever had wrong with me is: Stitches everywhere on my body, a few sprained wrists and ankles, and a hernia operation when I was two-months old. 

But I know a few people that are healthier then me and didn't pass the medical (yet anyways.)


----------



## Jordan411 (19 Jun 2005)

congrats, i get sworn in Aug 17 for reg. force


----------



## Spr.Earl (19 Jun 2005)

Congratulations,now comes the hard part.


----------



## RossF (19 Jun 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Congratulations,now comes the hard part.


----------



## Hunter911 (19 Jun 2005)

NateC said:
			
		

> I didn't find the medical that bad. The only thing I've ever had wrong with me is: Stitches everywhere on my body, a few sprained wrists and ankles, and a hernia operation when I was two-months old.
> 
> But I know a few people that are healthier then me and didn't pass the medical (yet anyways.)



I was talkin more about the actual paperowk and stuff that happends... having to know your whole family medical history and such


----------



## NateC (19 Jun 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> I was talkin more about the actual paperowk and stuff that happends... having to know your whole family medical history and such



Yeah a lot of paperwork, especially when you get enrolled in your unit. During my medical they only asked about my parents and siblings medical history, which was pretty much nothing. The worst thing that happened to me during my processing was I didn't have any photo ID when I went to the fitness test, it took a few calls to fix that. Now, the only thing I have to worry about is being able to pass BMQ.


----------



## pi-r-squared (19 Jun 2005)

Marksman said:
			
		

> ya, when they told me to make a will to so many devilish ideas poped into my brain, which took a great deal of willpower to resist, just ended up not making one. now have fun waiting for a month till they generate your employment number so you can actually get PAID ??? have fun with your new job man.


We were told to pick someone to put on the will, and if not, then the Clerk's name would suffice.


----------



## Wils21 (2 Feb 2006)

Hey everybody,

Well I just finished my first night at the armoury.  I was sworn in and got fitted for my kit.  I would like to thank everyone on the forums for helping me through the recruiting process.  Your help was greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## BCCanuck (2 Feb 2006)

Congrats, mind if I ask when your BMQ starts and whether or not you joined the reg force?


----------



## Wils21 (2 Feb 2006)

I joined the primary reserves(ASH of C).  My BMQ is tricky.  If I'm lucky I may get into the one that starts next weekend.  If I'm unlucky I may not get in until the summer.  It may work out better though if it is done during the summer.  Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Feb 2006)

Congrats, Wils!  Hope all goes well for you on BMQ!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Bradbury (6 Mar 2006)

I swear in 2morrow...  Hope your BMQ goes welll!!!!!!!


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Mar 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Hadrian (22 Mar 2006)

Grats! I got sworn in yesterday...it's one hellova feelin!


----------



## spr. mackinnon (22 Mar 2006)

Congrats to both of you. Good luck on your BMQ and your BOTC and all of your further training to follow.


----------

